# 475 VISA Pros & Cons ?



## Labeeb Ahmed (Oct 16, 2011)

What are the merits and de merits of 475 visa? How long it takes normally to get it?


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Labeeb Ahmed said:


> What are the merits and de merits of 475 visa? How long it takes normally to get it?


Merits...

You can be a temp resident upto 6 yrs.
You can drive in internation driving license in OZ.
You can enjoy nontaxable allowance LAFHA till july 2012 (after july this is gtng removed)

Demerits...

No Medicare.
No possibility of shifting job to diff employers unless the next prospective employer is willing to sponsor the visa again..

Processing time of this visa would be from 1 month to 3 months depends on d applicants.

Cheers...

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## oz_sg10 (Aug 31, 2010)

are you talking about 457 or 475?



MaddyOZ said:


> Merits...
> 
> You can be a temp resident upto 6 yrs.
> You can drive in internation driving license in OZ.
> ...


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

oz_sg10 said:


> are you talking about 457 or 475?


Oops..it was meant for 457 

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Labeeb Ahmed said:


> What are the merits and de merits of 475 visa? How long it takes normally to get it?


Demerits for 475

Its not a PR but provisional residence visa.
You have to live n work in the regional area of dat state
Scope of job search will be limited..so finding a job quicker might become a hiccup later..

Merits for 475

Quicker n easier for pathway to PR later.
Advantageous if you have only 55 points score..then u can easily migrate still as u can get 10 points for regional SS.
Processing time would b lesser than the 175 visa.
You might get assisstance from the state specific jobs in the regional area if ur occupation is in very much demand.

For the exact processing time.. I can say equivalent to 176 state sponsored visa.

Post lodgement of the application u will get the CO in 20 days time and then depends on the documents met u will be granted visa as appropriate.

Good Luck..Cheers !!!

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## Sindebad77 (Oct 19, 2011)

Dear All,

I got my 475 Visa Sponsored by SA state, I am an electrical Engineer with 11 years of Experience, I just have doubt about one thing and still couldn’t get the accurate answer,

Regarding the commitment of working of a full time job in SA state, As I read in the official South Australia State Website, that it may be Any work but should be a full time job.

Is that correct? Or I should work in my skilled job or something close to it.

Kindly I need you answers because It will change a lot of my opinions.

Regards to All


Alderi


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Sindebad77 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I got my 475 Visa Sponsored by SA state, I am an electrical Engineer with 11 years of Experience, I just have doubt about one thing and still couldn’t get the accurate answer,
> 
> ...


Congrats on the SS Approval from SA. Yes you can work in the regional area and it should be atleast 35 hrs per week fulltime job. 

No one will ask you if the job is exactly related to your nominated ANZSCO code as long as you are able to secure a job and work fulltime in that state you are meeting the commitment to the state.

Cheers.


----------



## Sindebad77 (Oct 19, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> Congrats on the SS Approval from SA. Yes you can work in the regional area and it should be atleast 35 hrs per week fulltime job.
> 
> No one will ask you if the job is exactly related to your nominated ANZSCO code as long as you are able to secure a job and work fulltime in that state you are meeting the commitment to the state.
> 
> Cheers.


Thanks alot bro, really appreciated.

I will move to Adelaide on the coming October, wish to meet you there, I'm living in Dubai fir the last 10 years and have many colleaques from India , wish to meet you when I reach there, my email is: [email protected]


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

I will b in WA. Not very far from adelaide though it will b a 2 hr flight to perth ....

Good Luck with ur move to SA...All the best..

Cheers!!!

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## ajaypatil (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi Sindebad77,

I have also got SA SS . I have sent you an email.
Thanks,
A


Sindebad77 said:


> Thanks alot bro, really appreciated.
> 
> I will move to Adelaide on the coming October, wish to meet you there, I'm living in Dubai fir the last 10 years and have many colleaques from India , wish to meet you when I reach there, my email is: [email protected]


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

MaddyOZ said:


> I will b in WA. Not very far from adelaide though it will b a 2 hr flight to perth ....
> 
> Good Luck with ur move to SA...All the best..
> 
> ...


hi can you please PM me your email address if you dont mind? I would like to know about WA state sponshorship for 475

Thank you


----------



## Sindebad77 (Oct 19, 2011)

Good day for you,

Thanks a lot for granting me a part of your precious time.

I am a 35 years Electrical Engineer ,recently got my 475 Visa Sponsored by SA government, planned to move to Adelaide on the coming October, I just want to know that what are the ways by which we can demonstrate that we are living in South Australia or under the sponsorship of the designated Area? As you know that holder of 475 Visa should prove that he lived for 2 years and worked full time for one year prior to applying for PR visa. I am asking this question because I have an intention to live with an OZi family and share their house there and that means no tenancy contract or E, W or G bills will be in my name!!!!

Thanking you in advance for your answer and looking forward to hearing from you soon.

Best Regards,

Alderi


----------

